# Bogy Is GREAT



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks SO MUCH for sending that gateway tech manual! IYou have NO IDEA how helpful it is!!!!! Thanks again, Bob


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

You are quite welcome. I'm glad it helps. Have fun.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Yeah, Bogy is great


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah he is, we have some little heated discussions on the potpourri, but its all in fun


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, its great to have a place where we can get together and help each other out.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Bogy:

Clean out your PM because it's full. Make sure you delete the tracking too to make space.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I got it to go through.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Mark,

Your's is full too unless there's a problem in Houston.


----------

